

Chef engineer resigns following death threats - leef
http://www.geekwire.com/2014/chef-pledges-better-police-open-source-community-engineer-resigns-following-death-threats/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+geekwire+%28GeekWire%29

======
showsover
>GigaOm reports that the dispute arose around tools associated with a workflow
management tool known as Berkshelf, which Vargo worked on. Some in the
community preferred an alternative solution, and directed their anger towards
Vargo.

So because someone doesn't like the tooling, he gets death threats? In what
world is getting angry a solution (or accepted) when disagreeing with
something you get for free?

~~~
jgeorge
Welcome to the society of the overly entitled. If something in the world is
not exactly to your specific liking, you're allowed and even encouraged to go
completely over the top in response in order to demonstrate your disagreement.
Death threats are just an opening salvo, that's kid stuff compared to what you
should do if you're REALLY peeved about something.

